# New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!!**



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG!!!! I'm SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: I'm going to be getting two new goats!! One buck, and one doe!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: The doe is Hull's HJE Intune, and the buck is Hull's STB Battle Cry!!!! :dance: 

They BOTH are closely related to Willow Run Apache Josefina, who was the Grand Champ one time and best udder several!!! :leap: 

OMG, but I am just SOOO excited! AND I know that if I ask her if she has any others for sale, I'll end up with five goats, instead of just two! :laugh:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

I totally understand your excitement! I am bringing a fantastic new buck into my herd in May, I can hardly contain my my excitement!!

I am SO excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

Congratulations... what breed? Do you have any pics yet?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

They're Alpines. :wink:

I don't have pics yet, I haven't even gotten them!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! How exciting!!!! I love Willow Run Apache Josefina! She's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

I know, LP!!! I just :drool: over her goats!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

I think Josefina is the prettiest Alpine I've ever seen  :drool:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

How exciting...congrats!! :leap: :stars: ...don't forget we'll be needing pics!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

 :clap: :thumb:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

:laugh: Alright...alright..... I PROMISE I will get pic as soon as I get them! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

Congrats!!! And yes PICS!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines! **COMING IN MAY!!!!**

Alright, I *think* that we have a set date/s!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :greengrin: We will be going to get them either the third or the tenth!!! :wahoo:

Also, she says she has Intune's doeling for sale, as well, for $250. Her sire is Willow Run Elvis Costello, LA 91. Here's a pic of him:









And of his dam......









AND of all his daughters (They ALL average at LEAST a gallon and a half):
Brand't WREC Shiraz (I LOOVE her udder!!!  :drool: ):








Hoach's WREC Levienne:








Hoach's WREC Livinia:








And Hoach's WREC LeClasse:








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:drool: :drool:   :drool: 
Soooo.....What do you guys think?? :? I really don't want to have to milk Intune EVERY SINGLE DAY, so I really want to get her.........By the way, she's still on Intune. If I do get her, I plan to name her Hull's WREC In Your Dreams.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

I think that he throws really nice kids. She really likes him. And she line bred when she bred Intune to him, 'cause Elvis is Intune's grandsire.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

OMG! So many beautiful goats!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

So should I get her or not??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

I really like him! And I'm not a huge fan of Alpines but..... :drool:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

If you have the time space and money?? I say GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

LOL! Well, I've decided that........drumroll please.......I AM GETTING THREE GOATS!!!!!!!!!!   :stars: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

Ohhhh........Yes.......I'm naming the doeling Hull's WREC In Your Dreams.  :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

Beautiful name! I can't wait to see them when you get them!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

Congrats!!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

Thanks, everyone!!!!

And so.......instead of the two goats I'm getting three!!

The buck's name: Hull's STB Battle Cry
The doe's name: Hull's HJE Intune (In fact, Intune is Battle Cry's aunt! Battle's mother in Intune's sister!!)
The doeling's name: Hull's WREC In Your Dreams

I'm addicted to names, LOL!!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

LOL! It's ok I'm addicted to clipping!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

Ohhhh.......You ARE?!?! I AM, TO!!!!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

LOL! I always seem to get carried away.....


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

He-he....That's what happens to me, to!! :ROFL: I start on a goat, and then when I'm half-way through with shaving.......THE CLIPPERS STOP! :GAAH: :GAAH: And THEN I have a half-shaved goat walking around!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

Oh, and it's confirmed!!!!!!! I'm going to get them on the tenth!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: :wahoo:   :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

LOL! I need a new pair of clippers I don't think I will be able to do all 6 of them...... They were giving me trouble doing pre-kidding clips... ugg all that winter hair!

And you better post pics when you get them home!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: OMG, SOOOO Excited!! New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We'll NEED pics when they come home!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines *COMING THE 10th!!!!!*

Ohhh, groan........Now I'm thinking about getting another doeling!! She hasn't decided if she wants to sell her, though.

WARNING!!!!! Never, ever EVVVEERRR show me a goat for sale!!!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines *COMING THE 10th!!!!!*

Who are the parents of the doeling she can't decide on?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines *COMING THE 10th!!!!!*

I don't know.......Like I said, she's trying to decide, so she hasn't told me yet....


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines *COMING THE 10th!!!!!*

From what she told me, the only other doeling she MIGHT think of selling is Willow Run WRAW Jasmine's doeling, and she said only if someone could give her $1,000 for her. That's the price she set for Jasmine's doeling. And if someone couldn't give her that much for the doeling, then she would just keep her.
I saw Jasmine's doeling too, and she was pretty!
The doeling's sire is Redwood Hills Jazz Thor.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hull's Lines *COMING THE 10th!!!!!*

Prices just keep going up...... I was almost going to pay that much for a buck but changed my mind. Hull's alpines are beautiful goats.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

Okay, here are pics!!!!!   OMG, but I LOOOOOVE the doeling's color!!  That rich coco is sooo pretty........ :drool:   :drool: And as for the buck, I think he's one of the best bucks I've ever seen!!! :drool: :drool:   

Buckling:









Doeling:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

:drool: LOVE them! and I love the doeling's color too!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

Thanks Skyla!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

:thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

Alpines... AW love....


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

OMG, but that boy SURE HAS A SET OF LUNGS!!!! :laugh:  :crazy: :hammer: All I ever hear from him is, "BMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, MAAAAAAA! BA!" GRRRRRR....... :help: :angry: :GAAH:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

LOL!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

Gotta love the loud ones!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

They are gorgeous! I am very happy for you.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: New Buck AND Doe From Hulls *COMING THE 10th! **PICS!!!*

Thank you, Peggy!


----------

